# christmas dinner duck



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Having 20 + over for christmas dinner. Husband wants duck, I want to serve a buffet.

with:

Nibblies
veg, cheese, baked goodies, seafood ........

dinner:
Duck
Roasted Lamb
Potatoe pancake wedges
Wild Mushroom Ragout (sp?)
Spinach with garlic
Fruit compote
Baby green salad with Maytag blue
Olive bread and Broiche

Dessert
Panitone
Chocolate Cakes
Key lime mile high tarts
cookies
chestnuts

The menu will be farmed out a la pot luck, 
any comments? Helpful hints?
How about beverages?
I need this to be butt easy (small house, 3 small boys, buckets of family)
no nasal asperators!









[This message has been edited by m brown (edited 11-29-2000).]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That sounds like a great menu with lots of variety. It should appeal to everybody's taste.

I specially like the duck, it's my favourite birds. My mother used to make a duck stuffed with apples, that's the best duck I ever had.

If you want to make it easier. You could buy only duck legs and/or magret. I did that last year for Christmas. Duck legs with a honey & orange sauce.


----------

